# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Γραμμές και Δρομολόγια πλοίων (Ship routes and itineraries) > Aπό Πειραιά (from Piraeus) >  Γραμμή Πειραιάς-Κυκλάδες-Κρήτη-Δωδεκάνησα (Piraeus-Cyclades-Crete-Dodecanese route)

## mike_rodos

Πηγή: εφημερίδα ΡΟΔΙΑΚΗ 20/08/2008, σελ:12

Ο έπαρχος Καρπάθου - Κάσου Κος Ερωτοκριτός Μιχάλης είχε συνάντηση με τον υφυπουργό Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής Κο Καμμένο Πάνο. Κατά την συνάντηση αυτή αποφασίστηκε η δρομολόγησει του πλοίου *ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ* της *BLUE STAR FERRIES* για την εκτέλεση του δρομολογίου Πειραιάς - Ηράκλειο - Κάσος - Κάρπαθος - Ρόδος με επιδοτούμενη την γραμμή Ηράκλειο - Ρόδο. 
Επίσης ο κος *ΑΓΟΥΔΗΜΟΣ* θα διεκδικήσει 2 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα από Πειραιά με προσεγγίσεις σε 2 νησιά των Κυκλάδων, την Κάσο και την Κάρπαθο με τελικό προορισμό την Ρόδο.

----------


## kastro

Μακάρι να γίνει,να πάμε και εμείς οι κρητικοί με τον Διαγόρα στο Ηράκλειο.

----------


## heraklion

Απο τον Πειραιά θα ξεκινάει?

----------


## mike_rodos

> Απο τον Πειραιά θα ξεκινάει?


Ναι φίλε μου! Δες εδώ και το σχετικό δημοσιευμά, μακάρι να είναι αλήθεια... http://www.rodiaki.gr/v3/index.asp?archive=274&page=12

----------


## heraklion

Αν η ΑΝΕΚ αποροφησει την ΛΑΝΕ μπορει και τα καραβια του Λασιθιου να τερματιζουν Σητεια.

----------


## mike_rodos

> Αν η ΑΝΕΚ αποροφησει την ΛΑΝΕ μπορει και τα καραβια του Λασιθιου να τερματιζουν Σητεια.


Kανείς δεν ξέρει τίποτα, για το τι πραγματικά θα γίνει εδώ στα Δωδεκάνησα μετά τον Οκτώβριο... Κατα την γνώμη μου δύο είναι οι εκδροχες... Ή θα πλημυρίσουμε από πλοία (βάση δημοσιευμάτων σε τοπικές εφημερίδες) ή θα μείνουμε άπραγοι χωρίς πλοία και θα παρακαλάμε για ένα δρομολόγιο!!!

----------


## mike_rodos

> Kανείς δεν ξέρει τίποτα, για το τι πραγματικά θα γίνει εδώ στα Δωδεκάνησα μετά τον Οκτώβριο...


Τα άρθρα δίνουν και πέρνουν πλέον για την ακτοπλοϊά... δείτε ακόμη ένα σημερινό δημοσίευμα που μιλάει για εξομοίωση των τιμών σε αντιστοιχές των χερσαίων μεταφορών (χαρά σε κάθε καραβολάτρη)... και για τις επιδοτούμενς γραμμές όπου θα εκτελούντε από Νοέμβριο και σχεδόν όλα ακόμη είναι στον αέρα!!! http://www.rodiaki.gr/v3/index.asp?page=9

----------


## marsant

Μακαρι να γινει κατι τετοιο αλλα παιδια κακα τα ψεματα ειναι πολυ ωραιο για να ειναι αληθινο..Εχουμε χορτασει απο λογια σε αυτη τη χωρα.

----------


## mike_rodos

Το θέμα αυτό δεν θα κλείσει τόσο εύκολα... Μία γραμμή που φέτος θα συζητηθεί πολύ εδώ στα Δωδεκάνησα!!!

Ας δούμε νέο δημοσίευμα από την εφημερίδα ΠΡΟΟΔΟΣ με την απάντηση της ΛΑΝΕ στα προηγούμενα δημοσιεύματα...

 						«Γίνονται συμφωνίες χωρίς να προηγηθούν διαγωνισμοί» κατήγγειλε η ΛΑΝΕ

«Φουρτούνα» στην Κάρπαθο

«Φουρτούνα» στο Αιγαίο και όχι μόνο προκάλεσε η ανακοίνωση που στάλθηκε απο το Επαρχείο Καρπάθου Κάσου, για τα δρομολόγια που θα γίνουν προσεχώς για την εξυπηρέτηση της περιοχής μετά τις επαφές που έγιναν με τον υφυπουργό Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας κ. Πάνο Καμμένο. Αναψε συγκεκριμένα φωτιές, η αναφορά για τη συμφωνία δρομολόγησης του πλοίου “Διαγόρας” της εταιρείας Blue Star Ferries στη γραμμή Πειραιά - Ηράκλειο - Καρπαθο - Κάσο και τις αναφορές για τις πλόες που θα κάνουν και τα πλοία του Γεράσιμου Αγούδημου.
 “Είναι προκλητικό και νομικά μεμπτό, αυτό που έχει γίνει δηλαδή να διαβάζουμε για συμφωνίες που έγιναν στη στιγμή που ΄δεν έχουν προκηρυχθεί καν οι διαγωνισμοί, για τη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή” δηλώσε στην «Πρόοδο» ο Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος της ΛΑΝΕ κ. Μανώλης Γαλανάκης ο οποίος έκανε λόγο και για στημένες διαδικασίες.
 Το συμπέρασμα που προκύπτει σύμφωνα με τον κ. Γαλανάκη είναι ότι οι προκηρύξεις θα έχουν τέτοιους όρους, ώστε οι υπόλοιποι πλοιοκτήτες, να αποκλείονται έντεχνα με κάποιους ειδικούς όρους και τις γραμμές θα τις πάρουν αυτοί, που το Υπουργείο έχει προαποφασίσει και φωτογραφίζονται ήδη.
Η διοίκηση της ΛΑΝΕ σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες έχει ζητήσει ήδη την παρέμβαση του εισαγγελέα και ήδη ετοιμάζεται να καταθέσει εντάσεις.

Η απάντηση του Υφ. Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας 
Ο υφυπουργός Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας διευκρίνισε ότι «Δεν υπάρχει καμία τέτοια συμφωνία. Εμείς ζητήσαμε από τον Έπαρχο και τους Δημάρχους να μας πουν πώς θέλουν να εξυπηρετηθεί η γραμμή της Κάσου-Καρπάθου, επειδή φέτος ο διαγωνισμός που προκηρύχθηκε ήταν άγονος. Μας είπαν ότι θέλουν δύο δρομολόγια μέσω Σαντορίνης και δύο δρομολόγια μέσω Ηρακλείου Κρήτης. Αυτά τα δύο δρομολόγια θα τα συμπεριλάβουμε στον διεθνή διαγωνισμό που θα προκηρυχθεί για τις άγονες. Έτσι ακριβώς έχει το θέμα».
Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες μέλη της διοίκησης της Ένωσης Επιχειρήσεων Ακτοπλοΐας (ΕΕΑ) δεν απέκλειαν το ενδεχόμενο να εκδοθεί ανακοίνωση σχετικά με το θέμα που θα ζητείται να διασφαλισθεί το αδιάβλητο του διαγωνισμού για τις «άγονες γραμμές».

Τάραξε τα νερά η ανακοίνωση
Το σημείο της ανακοίνωσης που προκάλεσε την «πολεμική ετοιμότητα» πολλών ακτοπλοϊκών εταιρειών άλλα και την διορθωτική παρέμβαση του κ Καμένου ήταν : « Ο Έπαρχος ενημέρωσε τους παρευρισκόμενους για τη συνάντηση που είχε μαζί με τον Πρόεδρο της Κοινότητας Ολύμπου με τον Υφυπουργό Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής Πάνο Καμένο. 
Κατά τη συνάντηση αυτή αποφασίστηκε η δρομολόγηση πλοίου για την εκτέλεση του δρομολόγιου Πειραιάς - Ηράκλειο - Κάσος - Κάρπαθος - Ρόδος με επιδοτούμενη τη γραμμή Ηράκλειο - Ρόδο. Επίσης αποφασίστηκε να γίνει προσπάθεια και για 2 ακόμη δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα από Πειραιά με προσεγγίσεις σε δύο νησιά των Κυκλάδων, τα νησιά της Επαρχίας μας και τη Ρόδο με επιδοτούμενο όλο το δρομολόγιο. Τα παραπάνω στάλθηκαν για επικύρωση στο Επαρχιακό Συμβούλιο Καρπάθου - Κάσου. Αντίστοιχες αποφάσεις αναμένεται να ληφθούν και από τα Δημοτικά Συμβούλια Καρπάθου και Κάσου».

πηγή: εφημερίδα *ΠΡΟΟΔΟΣ*

----------


## mike_rodos

Ελλάδα αθάνατη!!! Σαν απλός Έλληνας πολίτης απλά γελάω... Για διαβάστε και αυτό το άρθρο, τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας...

http://www.rodiaki.gr/v3/index.asp?page=4

----------


## thanos75

> Δελτιο τυπου απο την περιφερειακη ενοτητα Καρπαθου.
> 
> Οπως φαινεται αναμενουν το Πρεβελης να γυρισει στα περσινα καλοκαιρινα δρομολογια, δυο απο Περαια και ενα τοπικο Ροδο-Κρητη-Ροδο. Βεβαια μεχρι τωρα πηγαινε ως πλοιο της ΛΑΝΕ που ειχε συμβαση για ενα δρομολογιο την εβδομαδα, λογικα πρεπει να υπογραφει νεα συμβαση.
> 
> Επισης γραφουν οτι εγκριθηκε απο το Σ.Α.Σ. νεα δρομολογιακη γραμμη, για ολο το χρονο, με προεκταση απο Ροδο για Καρπαθο και ισως και Κασο αν μπορει να πιανει το βαπορι που θα κερδισει το διαγωνισμο. Γραφουν οτι τους υποστηριξε και ο Ολυμπιτης Μιχαλης Σακελλης.
> 
> Για να δουμε. Θα δει η Καρπαθος το ΧΙΙ ή καποιο αλλο της Attica;
> 
> 
> ...


Αν κρίνω από τη γνωμοδότηση του πρόσφατου ΣΑΣ (29/05/15) όντως εγκρίθηκε, αλλά από την επόμενη δρομολογιακή περίοδο.  Ιδού και το σχετικό link

http://yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=37882

Πάντως εάν είναι να πάει τελικά ο "κόκκινος πύραυλος" στην Κάρπαθο, αυτό μάλλον θα γίνει το καλοκαίρι του 2016

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Απο την αρχη της επομενης εβδομαδας, κατα πασα πιθανοτητα, ο Κορναρος θα επιστρεψει στην Κασοκαρπαθια για 1.5 μηνα ωστε το Πρεβελης να βγει για επισκευη.

Δεν ξερω τα δρομολογια αλλα η λογικη λεει οτι το δρομολογιο της Τριτης θα παει Δευτερα ωστε να μην πεφτει μαζι με το δρομολογιο του Μπλου Σταρ Πατμος.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από helatros68
> 
> 
> Αν και το θέμα εδώ  είναι το Κορνάρος απαντώ σε  κάποιο σχόλιο αναφορικά με το Πρεβελης που  έγινε στην τελευταία  ανάρτηση. Σχετικά με το Πρεβελης όσα παράπονα  έχουν εκφραστεί οφείλονται  στην μεγάλη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού (της  Παρασκευής) λόγω της προσέγγισης  στο Ηράκλειο + τις όποιες  καθυστερησεις κατά την διάρκεια του  καλοκαιριού από την κίνηση στα  λιμάνια (γεγονός φυσιολογικό) και δεν  έχουν να κάνουν με το πλοίο  καθαυτό. Το περσινό καλοκαίρι όταν το πλοίο  προσέγγιζε μόνο Σητεία η  διάρκεια ταξιδιού ήταν η γνωστή περίπου 20  ώρες. Το Ηράκλειο προσθέτει  τουλάχιστον άλλες 4 ώρες οπότε το ταξίδι  διαρκεί αρκετά  παραπάνω.
> 
> 
> 
> Λόγω εργασίας έχω επαφή με Κασιώτες κ αυτό σαπάκι το ανεβάζουν,σαπάκι το κατεβάζουν.


Μιας που εχουμε πιασει την κουβεντα.

Διαφωνω λιγο με το φιλο helatros68 οτι οι διαμαρτυριες για το Πρεβελης εχουν να κανουν μονο με τη διαρκεια ταξιδιου του μακρυταξιδου δρομολογιου λογω Αναφης-Ηρακλειου. 
Νομιζω οτι γενικα υπαρχει μια σχετικα απαξιωτικη σταση, οχι βεβαια οσο συμβαινει για τον Κορναρο, ενω παρα πολλοι ονειρευονται Μπλου Σταρ, ειτε μεγαλο, ειτε μικρο δεν εχει σημασια.

Το θεμα ειναι το εξης. 
Σε λιγες μερες ο Κορναρος θα φυγει απο τη γραμμη και ισως δεν ξαναγυρισει ποτε ξανα πισω. Η Πρεβελαρα θα αναλαβει αλλα πλεον ειναι και αυτη 36 ετων, διατηρειται βεβαια σε αξιοπρεπη κατασταση αλλα τα χρονια περνανε. 
Αν κανει πως φευγει η Πρεβελαρα για τον οποιοδηποτε λογο απο τη γραμμη ποια πλοια εχουν απομεινει στην ακτοπλοϊα για να εξυπηρετησουν μια τοσο δυσκολη, μακρινη και ιδιαιτερη γραμμη;

Το Μυτιληνη ειναι off, ο Αγιος Γεωργιος εκατσε στον πατο του Πειραια και επισης δεν μπορουσε να κανει αυτους τους πλοες, το Σαντορινακι που αν και μικρο ειχε πολλα θετικα (χωρους, ταχυτητα, μανουβρα) πουληθηκε, το Μυρτιδιωτισσα μαλλον με τιποτα για πολλους λογους και δεν ξερω αν μπορει να κανει τοσο μακρινους πλοες. 
Τι απομενει; 
Ο Πηγασος που και αυτος ειναι σχετικα μικρος για μονιμο και μοναδικο βαπορι της γραμμης.
Το Σουπερφερρυ 2 που ομως ειναι ακομα ιδιαιτερα ακμαιο και το χρειαζονται στη Ραφηνα. Επισης αν θελησουν καποτε να το αποχωριστουν θα θελει μετατροπες και καμπινες, ενω ειναι και αυτο σχετικα μικρο για μονιμο και μοναδικο βαπορι της γραμμης.
Το Ιεραπετρα ηταν ενα βημα πριν το ταφο, εζησε αλλα δεν ξερω τι πλανα εχουν γι'αυτο.
Ολα τα παραπανω ειναι και αυτα πολυ μεγαλα σε ηλικια και φανταζομαι οτι ακομα και σε καλη κατασταση να πανε κατω, παλι θα ακουστουν πολλα δεδομενου οτι ακουγονται για την Πρεβελαρα που εχει απιθανα σαλονια και ειναι πολυ ανετο βαπορι...

Η γραμμη δυστυχως δυσκολα συνδιαζεται με αλλη της Δωδεκανησου και το βαπορι να προλαβαινει να πιανει και Κασο και Καρπαθο. Ισως ενα ροδιτικο Μπλου Σταρ να πηγαινει σταθερα στην Καρπαθο, αλλα για να ειναι μονιμο βαπορι που να εξυπηρετει και τα δυο νησια και να τα συνδεει και με την Κρητη το βλεπω αρκετα δυσκολο.

Η Hellenic απο την αλλη εχει πολυ μεγαλα βαπορια και τα δυο μικρα της ειναι καινουρια και πολυ γρηγορα οποτε δυσκολα θα τα κατεβασουν ως εκει.

Αλλα βαπορια που να υπαρχουν στα νερα μας και κανουν για τη γραμμη δε βρισκω. 
Να αγορασει καποια εταιρεια μεταχειρισμενο για να το πανε ειδικα Κασοκαρπαθια δεν το βρισκω απιθανο αλλα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο στις μερες μας...

Ποιο το μελλον της γραμμης λοιπον πλην του να παραμεινει οσο μπορει σε αξιοπρεπη κατασταση η Πρεβελαρα;

----------


## thanos75

> Μιας που εχουμε πιασει την κουβεντα.
> 
> Διαφωνω λιγο με το φιλο helatros68 οτι οι διαμαρτυριες για το Πρεβελης εχουν να κανουν μονο με τη διαρκεια ταξιδιου του μακρυταξιδου δρομολογιου λογω Αναφης-Ηρακλειου. 
> Νομιζω οτι γενικα υπαρχει μια σχετικα απαξιωτικη σταση, οχι βεβαια οσο συμβαινει για τον Κορναρο, ενω παρα πολλοι ονειρευονται Μπλου Σταρ, ειτε μεγαλο, ειτε μικρο δεν εχει σημασια.
> 
> Το θεμα ειναι το εξης. 
> Σε λιγες μερες ο Κορναρος θα φυγει απο τη γραμμη και ισως δεν ξαναγυρισει ποτε ξανα πισω. Η Πρεβελαρα θα αναλαβει αλλα πλεον ειναι και αυτη 36 ετων, διατηρειται βεβαια σε αξιοπρεπη κατασταση αλλα τα χρονια περνανε. 
> Αν κανει πως φευγει η Πρεβελαρα για τον οποιοδηποτε λογο απο τη γραμμη ποια πλοια εχουν απομεινει στην ακτοπλοϊα για να εξυπηρετησουν μια τοσο δυσκολη, μακρινη και ιδιαιτερη γραμμη;
> 
> ...


'Όσο το λιμάνι της Κάσου είναι αυτό που είναι, πραγματικά οι επιλογές βαποριών για σύνδεση σε μόνιμη βάση είναι ελάχιστες έως ανύπαρκτες όπως πολύ σωστά λες.  Βαπόρια υπάρχουν, λιμάνια δεν υπάρχουν.  Με τις υπάρχουσες συνθήκες εκτός από το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ μόνο ίσως τα πιο μικρά Blue Star ή το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ της Hellenic να μπορούσαν να εξυπηρετήσουν (αναφέρομαι πάντα σε πλοία που έχουν και κάποιες καμπίνες), αλλά υπό τις παρούσες συνθήκες σε καμία περίπτωση.  Μια καλή λύση κατά τη γνώμη μου για τα νησιά αυτά θα ήταν να αγόραζε ή να ναύλωνε κάποιο συμβατικό πλοίο η Dodekanissos Seaways και να το δρομολογούσε σε τακτική βάση από Ρόδο μέχρι Ηράκλειο με ενδιάμεσες στάσεις σε Χάλκη-Κάρπαθο-Κάσο-Σητεία με άμεση ανταπόκριση και με τα πλοία για Πειραιά τόσο από Ηράκλειο όσο και από Ρόδο

----------


## gpap2006

Ο ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ θα ήταν ιδανικός για τη μετά ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ εποχή αν γύριζε στην Ελλάδα. Σχετικά με το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ τα παράπονα αφορούν κυρίως το οτι είναι εξωστρεφες μονοτίμονο βαρύ και δύσκολο στη μανούβρα. Από ξενοδοχειακή άποψη είναι το καλύτερο που είχε ποτέ η Κασοκαρπαθία πλην ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ που όμως μόνο εκτάκτως προσέγγισε κάποιες φορές τα νησιά. Aπο κει κ πέρα όντως ανταπόκριση με τα πλοία του Ηρακλέιου θα ήταν καλή λύση για αξιοπρεπή εξυπηρέτηση της Κασοκαρπαθίας με μόνιμο βαπόρι τοπικών δρομολογίων μεταξύ Ηρακλείου Ρόδου.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ο Διαγορας ειναι ενα πολυ ωραιο βαπορι αλλα νομιζω οτι δε θα φερει την επανασταση στη μανουβρα σε σχεση με το Πρεβελης. 

Μπορει να εχει δυο τιμονια και stern thruster απο την αλλη ομως δεν εχει CPP και οι προπελες γυρναν επισης εξωστρεφως στο αναποδα. Το μεγεθος του ειναι παρομοιο οποτε δεν ειναι οτι ο Διαγορας θα ειναι σβουρα. Λιγο καλυτερος μπορει...

Οσον αφορα το τοπικο βαπορι απο Ροδο για Χαλκη-Καρπαθο-Κασο-Σητεια-Ηρακλειο και πισω με ανταποκριση, δεν το βλεπω αρνητικα αλλα νομιζω οτι καλο θα ειναι να ειναι η τελευταια εναλλακτικη. 
Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να διατηρηθει χαμηλα το κοστος μιας και θα πρεπει ο επιβατης να πληρωσει δυο διαφορετικες διαδρομες ανα μεταβαση. Πιστευω πως πολυ δυσκολα θα δοθει μια ενιαια τιμη συγκρισιμη με τις παρουσες απευθειας απο Πειραια.

Νομιζω ενα βαπορι στα 130 μετρα με 18 κομβους ολο το χρονο, καμια 20αρια το καλοκαιρι, με πολυ καλη μανουβρα και καλο ταξιδεμα ειναι η λυση. Αντε βρες το μεταχειρισμενο και μαλιστα να το αγορασει καποιος γι' αυτη τη γραμμη...

----------

